# Space Wolves for trade/ sale



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey I got a few models in box never open looking for some fantasy. Vampire/ woodelf/ ogres/ beastmen / skave/ orc and goblins

This is what I got space wolf nib

4 boxes of blood/wolf guard
4 boxes of termies
2 rhino's
1 vindactor
1 predator
1 land raider
3 drop pods


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh they are also for sale best price wins cause I want these things gone lol.

There is also a few models opened, built and many painted but easly stripped.

10 jumpers
10 Long Fangs
10 Blood wolves
10 termies


Will sell and ship pretty much anywhere


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

*This is no longer here it got traded out.*
*2 rhino's
1 vindactor
1 predator
*
The rest HAVE to go guys any offer even $ would be great


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Also found Canis Wolfborn barried along with everything else. ANyone want him for $40 usd


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

These are all being sold for best offer "reasonable" with in this week don't miss out.

Opened/built
10 jumpers
10 Long Fangs
20 Blood wolves
5 termies

NIB "New In Box/ plastic
4 boxes of blood/wolf guard
2 boxes of termies
1 land raider
2 drop pods 

Best offer "can be broken up into as many different sales"


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette (Jun 26, 2012)

Are those the wolf termies or ordinary terminators?


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

wolf termies


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette (Jun 26, 2012)

Sprues or models? And is anything missing from the sprues?


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

well the 2 boxes of space wolves termies have NEVER been open or touched so everything is in there.

The 5 open space wolf termies are built with 3 pairs of claws and 2 heavy weapons I think flame thrower and a heavey bolter.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey I'm looking to bolster my space wolf force, what prices you looking for?


----------

